
What is the best time & day to "Ask HN" something - luxative
http://blog.eyesandfeet.com/2010/08/when-is-best-time-to-ask-hacker-news.html
======
pierrefar
Which timezone are these days and times based on?

~~~
nollidge
I'm guessing UTC? The original dataset they link to[1] is in UTC.

[1] [http://www.mattmazur.com/2010/03/six-months-of-hackernews-
fr...](http://www.mattmazur.com/2010/03/six-months-of-hackernews-front-page-
data/)

~~~
luxative
Yes, UTC it is. I should have mentioned it in the post (editing now)

------
fragmede
In case anyone else wants to disable that awful wibiya toolbar, point
cdn.wibiya.com at 127.0.0.1.

~~~
mkr-hn
It's much easier to install noscript and simply not allow its script to run.

~~~
delano
Sure, but editing the hosts file works for every browser.

~~~
luxative
I was asking around for feedback on that bar (just put it a few days ago).
Thanks.

------
acangiano
While not specific to ASK HN submissions, in my experience it's almost useless
to submit in the evening (EST). I have submitted several interesting stories
that were ignored due to the time of their submission.

Two examples:

IBM and the Jeopardy Challenge: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1566395>

The Day Einstein Died: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1492997>

------
what
Related, the best day/time to submit an article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1175223>

It's from a while ago, so things may have changed.

~~~
luxative
I've referenced that article in my post - and used the same dataset as they
have. The (other) article is about all posts. I've focused exclusively on Ask
HN - where the post's objective is not to educate/entertain/inform but to
solicit feedback. The hypothesis is that an Ask HN post demats a higher level
of involvement from the reader and hence may exhibit different trends.

------
jim_h
How many 'Ask HN' submissions were there by day? It only saw percentage by
day.

The comments submissions are displayed by 'average' while the 'Ask HN'
submissions are by 'percentage'.

~~~
luxative
Simply multiply the % numbers by 853 (total sample size)

------
jscore
Sounds like you just indirectly Asked HN.

------
delano
I was hoping to the see the average points for Ask HN posts based on date and
time.

~~~
luxative
Sorry, skipped the points (don't even know why I did that); will try and
update later.

